# Microsoft Word typing lag.



## Dizzy714

I've always noticed this [2007 owner], I thought maybe Word 2010 would be different but it's the same. Since I'm a fast typer, I notice a small delay between keys pressed than as typing them on Wordpad/notepad/anywhere else. I even shut off the realtime spell check, and it made no difference. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Flaring Afro

What are your computer specs and what os? Word is a big program and it sounds like it's bogging down the processor.


----------



## lubo4444

Yup we need your computer specs but i think your problem is that your CPU usage in your task manager is filling up most of the space and that's what's causing it to delay.  I had the same problem with my old pc.


----------



## Dizzy714

Intel i7 920 Processor
6Gb's DDR3
MSI x58 PRO-E Motherboard
1.5Tb HDD (I just installed this the other day with Windows 7, so it's fresh)


----------



## Dizzy714

Hm Hm Hm.


----------



## lubo4444

Try reinstalling the program.


----------



## starlitjoker

with those specs its software lol... what kind of keyboard? slow reg? bad response time? faulty wiring try hooking up a different keyboard, or reinstall first and then see whats up.


----------



## Dizzy714

Well shoot, man, lol. I know for a fact reinstalling the program isn't gonna do any good. Because Office 2010 was literally just installed a couple of days ago. 2007 was installed a while ago, however, there was a point in time that I reinstalled Office 2007 and there was no change to the typing lag. It's not like a MAJOR lag, it's just a me being picky lag - lol. As in it's noticeable when you're looking at the screen an I type in Wordpad/Notepad/This-box-I'm-typing-in-right-now, then go to Microsoft Word and type a line. Pretty sure the average person wouldn't notice. The tech buddy I have that installed Office 2010 beta [which seems damn near complete to me] with his never expiring key issued from Microsoft couldn't tell. But when I told him to type in another program then type back in Word, he did notice it too - so like I said, picky lag. I'm on a Dell keyboard, not sure what the model is but it came with the XPS [that I ended up buying for nothing seeing how I rebuilt the computer from ground up including a case], medium profile keys an it's hooked up through USB. I don't think it's the keyboard. It makes sense that it would be the realtime spell checks and the other couple of realtime options there are - but I shut those off and it was the same.


----------



## Loso

I am experiencing the same problem with the lag, but in word 2007.

I've noticed, after searching the online that a lot of ppl that experience this are dell uses. I too am a dell user, xps M1530 laptop. Could it be manufacturer related??

It really is annoying because I type whilst looking at the screen, and it just doesn't sync well.

Any ideas guys??


----------



## u7web

You would pobably be better off going to the Dell forums with this question.....I have looked around and it appears a background service related to the Dell media software is causing this problem...it's called 'PCMservice.exe'.
The reports are that disabling this service resolves the issue.
Have aread here:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=164066

and here:

http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...eral&message.id=249894&query.id=49464#M249894


----------



## lubo4444

u7web said:


> You would pobably be better off going to the Dell forums with this question.....I have looked around and it appears a background service related to the Dell media software is causing this problem...it's called 'PCMservice.exe'.
> The reports are that disabling this service resolves the issue.
> Have aread here:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=164066
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...eral&message.id=249894&query.id=49464#M249894



There is no reason to bump an old thread.


----------



## Dramen

I've found this issue myself a couple of times with Word 2010 and a restart sorts it out.  

I've also had issues when I type quotation marks and they come up looking different to what they usually do and also the underscore appears lower and smaller on the screen, but Word tends to be an application that randomly drives people crazy anyway. 

I just passed a course studying Word and Excel and I'm now a bald man from ripping my hair out.

Hope you can figure out what's causing the lag.

Dramen.


----------

